# Fat Pets and Fat Owners



## Sacrechat

Watching a TV show on Sky Livingit called Fat Pets and Fat Owners. Looks interesting, so you might want to look out for repeats.


----------



## Sandysmum

Did you see the one with the woman who has put her cats ashes in a cuddly toy, that she cuddles. What does anyone else think about that. Personally I think it's a bit macabre. We will always keep our pets in our hearts, but surely there has to be a time to let their Earthly remains go?


----------



## Sacrechat

I think putting the ashes in a cuddly toy is a bit bizarre. I have to admit that I keep my cats' ashes in wooden caskets the front of which is a picture frame and I have a picture of each pet on the front of their casket. My family all know when I leave this mortal coil that I want my pets' ashes buried in the ground with me. Some might find that weird, but I just want to think their earthly remains will be with mine in death as they are here with me' now in life.


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, I can understand that and I don't think that's weird. I would think quite a lot of people do that. But to put the ashes in a cuddly toy, which she was cuddling as if it was the real cat, just seems slightly odd to me. Having the ashes in an urn or a casket, well isn't that what most people do.
Sorry, I don't want to upset anyone but I thought what that woman did was a bit disturbing and a bit creepy.
But as I always say, each to their own.


----------



## Mese

I agree it sounds weird , but if it comforts her then its all good , I did some daft things when I lost my Bud so I kind of understand


----------



## Sacrechat

I feel sorry for the woman because she is struggling to let go of her dead cat. I know it can be hard. Whenever I've lost cats I pull ou all their photos and put them up all over the house. It's like their is a void I cannot fill. Seeing their photo everywhere helps me' to feel like I still have them in some way. At least, until I feel mentally ready to let them go. I think that is kind of what she is doing. My main concern for the woman is that she has been mourning for a very long time and if she continues to mourn and not let go, she could make herself Ill, which is why I feel sorry for her.


----------



## Dazadal

Well I have my Beth my first Dalmatian in an Urn in the lounge. She was 15 when she died. I can't belive that I am "that kind of person" never thought I would be. I was absolutely devestated when she died. :cryin: 
We had planned to scatter her ashes where I first walked her as a puppy, but I cant let her go. I can't imagine her in the cold, alone........ . I know i sounds crazy but she is staying here with us. :crazy:
We even put her on the table when the other dogs opened their Christmas presents.


----------



## Sacrechat

Dazadal said:


> Well I have my Beth my first Dalmatian in an Urn in the lounge. She was 15 when she died. I can't belive that I am "that kind of person" never thought I would be. I was absolutely devestated when she died. :cryin:
> We had planned to scatter her ashes where I first walked her as a puppy, but I cant let her go. I can't imagine her in the cold, alone........ . I know i sounds crazy but she is staying here with us. :crazy:
> We even put her on the table when the other dogs opened their Christmas presents.


I have my caskets on a shelf in one of my cabinets. I like to know I have them close by.


----------



## Sacrechat

berrymilan said:


> Fat Pets and Fat Owners is best TV show on sky, I like it. The fat woman with her fat cat is looking really amazing. Have you seen it before?
> 
> Pond Repair


No, this was the first time I had seen it.


----------



## frank911

keeping the remains of pets is a little strange. i don't know what to say.


----------



## Sacrechat

frank911 said:


> keeping the remains of pets is a little strange. i don't know what to say.


It's called love: a concept not known to everyone.


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm sure it will be repeated at some point. I can't remember which channel it was on though.


----------

